# Poodles!



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

My sister is looking at a poodle. Um. I hate them. 
She is asking for advice about what breed is good for her. I know it's her business.... but standard poodle!? shees. Help me.
What are the reasons you don't like them?
Besides the skin problems and the yippyness.
Oh the goopy eyes. What else?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I like standard poodles. They're very versatile, easy to train, not barkers, hypoallergenic*, good with other dogs generally and healthy.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> I like standard poodles. They're very versatile, easy to train, not barkers, hypoallergenic*, good with other dogs generally and healthy.


Ditto this. Standards, and really all poodle varieties, are fabulous dogs.

I believe the main reason people dislike poodles, is due to the large number of people who own them and don't do crap with them. Else get them from very poor quality breeds.

A well bred, well reared poodle is truly a fabulous animal.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

They do bark though, the ones I've known. She's not allergic so the hypoallergenic piece makes no difference. 
Glad you like them I guess. But I remember a thread about other breeds and LOTS of people didn't like poodles. That's who I want to hear from. I want to know why so many people here don't like them.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think more people dislike toy poodles because of the size and napoleon complex of them than for the actual breed.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

The one she's looking at is 6 months old and 15 lbs, which they say is big for his age. Yet they refer to him as a standard. That seems very small to me.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

So let me get this straight... your sister wants a poodle. 

And you want to give her reasons NOT to want them, without any reasons whatsoever as to why they WOULD be a good breed for her? Simply because _you_ don't like them? 

I assume, seeing as you said your sister is the one who wants this dog, that SHE is the one who is going to be living with/caring for it. Why on earth would you want to discourage her from a breed that SHE really wants? Especially a breed like a poodle, which is actually a VERY "user friendly" dog. Coat aside, a well bred poodle has a fantastic temperament, is not "barky" (no more than your average GSD), has no worse health issues than any other popular large breeds, and is redonkulously easy to train. 

Seems a little crooked if you ask me.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

I think it's your sister's choice what kind of dog she gets. If you want to help her out by showing her a list of all the negative things about Standard Poodles, then you should be fair and show her a list of all the positive things, too.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Our neighbors have standard poodles. Can't think of one bad thing to say about them.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's a link to the Poodle Club of America, pass it on to her, let her talk to reputable breeders/owners about the positives and negatives and let her come to her own conclusion.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Never owned a poodle... Only contact I have ever had with one is when I was a child a friend of mine had a small poodle and another friend of mine a few years later had a big black one.... both seemed very sweet!! I don't see the point in telling someone not to get the dog they like just because you don't like the breed.... Sounds unfair to me! I say keep your personal dislikes to yourself and judge the breed as rather it would be a good match for your sister not yourself. If she likes the breed and it works for her I would encourage her to get the dog and keep your personal likes or dislikes out of it being the puppy isn't for you.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I have taken OB classes with 3 standard poodles, one of whom has since become a friend, and they were all lovely dogs - easy to train, and certainly barked a lot less than all of the GSDs in the class! I'm not a big fan of the smaller poodles, but can't really think of anything bad to say about the standards.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not a fan of their personalities... too mature for my liking. A dog that's well behaved for no good reason creeps me out 
I also don't like "having" to get a dog groomed. A GSD will look fine if you neglect them even for a few months but a poodle must be kept up or you'll look like a bad owner. This also gets really expensive. Our neighbors spend $120 every few weeks for a bath and haircuts. I can think of much better things to do with $120 for my dogs (that they actually care about!)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

if it's 15 pounds and 6 months, it is NOT a standard. 

WHERE is she getting this dog?


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Yes that's right. hahaha
She got her first dog several months ago and considering me to be more experienced asked for advice. She choose a dog I wouldn't have recommended and I tried to slow her down. But she plunged in despite my reservations about him. He turned out to be dog aggressive, cat aggressive, and has other difficult issues. She's worked with him daily for months. Been through 4 trainers and a behaviorist. The last trainer has told her that he's never going to be transformed into the dog that she wants. Ie, a dog that can play nicely, and see other animals without reaction. A dog that she can bring to visit friends and family with. She would like to get a cat one day. She can't let this guy play because he's just super dysfunctional. He has given her a concussion & another time stitches. She's covered in bruises and scrapes. His obedience is great as long as there is nothing on wheels, or no other animal in sight. The rescue has agreed to take him back and especially since they told her he was dog & cat friendly. He certainly was not what she was looking for. 
Her house has been broken into numerous times and she wants a dog that will deter burglars. Also a companion that she can take to the park and to visit friends. 
She used to be afraid of the shedding of a GSD, but she says that's peanuts now compared to what she's been through. 
She's looking at a lot of dogs, but is leaning toward the chocolate poodle. She wants my advice. I just don't care for them personally. But it's not anything in specific. I just don't like them. I know they're smart. They just bug me. Since she asked me what I think... and I don't want to just say I hate poodles. As yet, I haven't said anything other than she needs to take more time and not get the 1st cute thing she sees. 
I remembered a lot of people here mentioned poodles as their least favorite breed so I wondered why. 
Of course if she connects to the poodle and decides that's her dog, I will accept it and congratulate her. But as long as she's shopping and asking my opinion, there is hope that she'll choose a better dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

standard poodles i dont have much issue with. its the toy poodles i dont like. But i wouldnt have a poodle simply because i dont care for the coat they have. they're very intelligent dogs and can do a great many things. they're just not the dog for me. They are higher energy dogs though.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

The dog is on her local craigslist. Someone has 5 dogs and are rehoming 1 or 2. They claim he's a standard. He has no tail and I think he's too small for his age to be a standard. It's not just the poodle part, it's the whole story I'm uncomfortable with.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

My mom has a standard and a toy, they are unreal smart (did you know they are ranked higher than GSDs for smarts?!?) but 15 at 6 months does not seem like an average standard, my mom's is about 50lbs full grown and I don't think it has gained 35 of that after 6 months.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

A Standard Poodle is a pretty good sized dog about the size of a smaller GSD. All the Standard Poodles I've known have been exceptionally smart, trainable, and generally nice dogs. Active though. And we all should know what smart + active can mean for a house pet! They are vocal...but I would say no more vocal than my Shepherds. There is the extensive grooming, but consequently they don't shed.

The minature and toy varieties in my experience tend to be a good deal yappier and more high strung.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> My mom has a standard and a toy, they are unreal smart (did you know they are ranked higher than GSDs for smarts?!?) but 15 at 6 months does not seem like an average standard, my mom's is about 50lbs full grown and I don't think it has gained 35 of that after 6 months.


 

if i remember right poodles came in 1st on the smarts and GSDs ranked 3rd or 4th. but thats if i'm remembering right.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I love standard poodles. I was born in France and we brought two to the States with us when we moved here as kids. Feisty, lovely black dogs. So smart, naturally. It's not a sissy breed when you consider they were bred as hunting dogs. High maintenance if you do the lion cut, but outside of shows, who does that? However, that 15-pounder does not sound like a standard at all. If you want to influence your sister, then help her find a true standard, then get out of the way. I know lots of folks who don't understand why I have German shepherds, and before that an English Mastiff and before that a chow chow who followed Dobermans. . To each his/her own. There are plenty of breeds to go around. (Although, would someone explain to me the attraction of that Chinese Crested breed that keeps winning homeliest dog?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

1. Border Collie
2. Poodle
3. German Shepherd
4. Golden Retriever
5. Doberman Pinscher
6. Shetland Sheepdog
7. Labrador Retriever
8. Papillon
9. Rottweiler
10. Australian Cattle Dog


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If I didn't have the Shepherds, I would like to have Poodles. I had a toy who was wicked smart and had a huge personality. That dog knew a lot of words in conversation too. 

When there is space, I would add a Standard to the pack here. 

Hopefully, she will find a good dog who suits her!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Border collies are 1st smart. Poodles 2nd, then GSD.
So if poodles are so great..... why don't you all have poodles?

Maybe I should have started a thread about loving poodles and I would have heard from the haters. I distinctly remember a thread about breeds that you don't like and I was surprise how many people hated poodles. So I simply wondered why. And where are they all today? Seems everyone who opens this thread loves poodles. Go figure.

I guess I can live with the poodle. Better than the breeds with bulgy eyes. Or the frail skinny breeds that look like a stick that could snap. I suppose she could do worse. Although, I do continue to disagree with her idea that a poodle will guard the house. Seems unlikely.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

The only thing keeping me away from a poodle, is the coat.

I'm a lazy groomer, and I absolutely refuse to pay to have someone else do it for me. Thus, the poodle simply isn't in the stars for me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Doggydog said:


> Border collies are 1st smart. Poodles 2nd, then GSD.
> So if poodles are so great..... why don't you all have poodles?
> 
> Maybe I should have started a thread about loving poodles and I would have heard from the haters. I distinctly remember a thread about breeds that you don't like and I was surprise how many people hated poodles. So I simply wondered why. And where are they all today? Seems everyone who opens this thread loves poodles. Go figure.
> ...


 
i have a GSD because i like them better than border collies and poodles are too high maintance. I dont like the smaller poodles but i'm cool with standard ones. I've always loved GSDs though so they are one of the breeds that has my heart. poodles can actually act very well in the protective section of life as well. They're loyal and can be just as protective as a GSD.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Doggydog said:


> Although, I do continue to disagree with her idea that a poodle will guard the house. Seems unlikely.


I would agree with this in general. I think it would be a pretty special poodle. Unless by "guard the house" she actually means "bark at the door". In which case...so would a Pomeranian. Now there's a breed I don't care for.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

atravis said:


> The only thing keeping me away from a poodle, is the coat.
> 
> I'm a lazy groomer, and I absolutely refuse to pay to have someone else do it for me. Thus, the poodle simply isn't in the stars for me.


 
thats about my feeling too. I could shave them at home myself but still not something i want to do. They're great water dogs though!!! just dont like the coat.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The part I really like is the coat! I do dream of not being covered up in undercoat!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Poodles are fantastic water dogs, yes! That's what that crazy coat was for in the first place, after all!

There are still some people out there who hunt with their poodles. Though I have never seen it personally, I would love to go out in the field with one and watch them work! Much more high style than a Lab, I imagine


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

atravis said:


> Poodles are fantastic water dogs, yes! That's what that crazy coat was for in the first place, after all!
> 
> There are still some people out there who hunt with their poodles. Though I have never seen it personally, I would love to go out in the field with one and watch them work! Much more high style than a Lab, I imagine


 
i think poodles are better at water retrieving than labs personally. they're lighter and their coats actually lock out the cold water more easily and for longer than a labs. not knocking labs. I love labs. but a poodle would be my water dog is i wasnt able to have a newfie!!!But i also dont hunt so it would be a water dog for fun lol. I read somewhere there is a poodles only hunting club in new york but i dont know if it was for sure in new york or somewhere else up that way.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

atravis said:


> Poodles are fantastic water dogs, yes! That's what that crazy coat was for in the first place, after all!
> 
> There are still some people out there who hunt with their poodles. Though I have never seen it personally, I would love to go out in the field with one and watch them work! Much more high style than a Lab, I imagine


 
i think poodles are better at water retrieving than labs personally. they're lighter and their coats actually lock out the cold water more easily and for longer than a labs. not knocking labs. I love labs. but a poodle would be my water dog is i wasnt able to have a newfie!!!But i also dont hunt so it would be a water dog for fun lol. I read somewhere there is a poodles only hunting club in new york but i dont know if it was for sure in new york or somewhere else up that way. It was a pretty interesting article.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Ok. If it's between a pom, a lab, and a poodle. I'll let her take the poodle with blessings. 
But as long as the search is wide open... I continue to hope for a "nephew" I would love better.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Samba said:


> If I didn't have the Shepherds, I would like to have Poodles. I had a toy who was wicked smart and had a huge personality. That dog knew a lot of words in conversation too.
> 
> When there is space, I would add a Standard to the pack here.
> 
> Hopefully, she will find a good dog who suits her!


 
I agree. I like the idea of no shedding. I like that they are smart. I don't like the show cuts. I would love to have a black standard poodle someday. I would keep it in a field cut.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have on numerous occasions tried to get families to get a standard Poodle. They can be great family dogs. So many people have preconceptions about them. 

I think it must be the German roots these dogs have that makes me like the breed. It is hard to beat German engineering. The one's at our club are really nice. 

One gentleman has a standard as his first obedience dog. He just finished his CD, CDX and UD. He did this going in the ring only 10 times. The dog is not 2 years old yet. He loves to work and is freaky smart.

I want to let mine have a corded coat!


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had four standard poodles in my life, and I still miss them. I wish I could have another sometime! These days they really can have many health issues....too bad. I still am enjoying my GSD pup though!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Well seems I couldn't have found better poodle advocates if I'd gone to a poodle forum. 
Thanks for the input. I still don't like them. I know they're wicked smart. I know they don't shed. I just don't like how they look. 
If sis wants it, I'll be happy for her. At least I don't have to walk it. I'd want a t shirt to read "I have a REAL dog at home"


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

Let's see... the OP would like to hear some of the negatives of the poodle breed. I think i can provide some even though i love poodles to death and have owned both poodles and GSDs for many years.

1) It's been mentioned a lot but is for sure a negative, you WILL spend a bunch of money on grooming unless you plan on clipping them yourself. I do not do a competent job on my 2 poodles coats if I clip them, they end up looking like choppy sheep, lol.

2) They bark! A lot! And I mean A LOT! My poodles react to any kind of perceived threat MUCH faster than my GSDs, and their reaction is to bark and bark to rally the GSD troops. The GSDs hush more easily than the poodles do.

3) Some poodles can be quite sensitive and shy. Not only toys but standards too. So research the breeder well, ask about the parents' temperments, (or even better, meet the parents) or if looking at a rescue, try to see if the dog apppears overly timid or noise sensitive.

4) They are often underestimated as to how much exercise they really need. My 2 poodles will keep on going when my GSDs have had enough, whether it be out running, swimming, or fetching. This surprises many people but is the absolute truth.
With that being said though, my poodles do know when enough is enough, they do have an "off switch."

5) They can be the fussiest eaters in the world! My one little boy can go on a hunger strike that will outlast me every time, until I finally give in and add something "special" to his regular food. Have I spoiled him? Probably, but I wasn't going to let him go for 4-5 days without eating a single bite. The toys can develop hypoglycemia (sp) pretty easily as pups if they're not eating adequate amounts frequently throughout the day.

Was that kind of what you wanted to hear more of?


Although I will have to state that the negatives are far outweighed by the positives of having a highly intelligent, alert, fun comedian of a dog that will run all day with you, or sleep curled up all day with you, depending on what you feel like. And poodles have a ton of "try" in them, they will always try to please you.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

A -real- dog? A Standard Poodle is just as much of a "real" dog as a German Shepherd. They can do anything and everything, no joke! Agility, flyball, frisbee, musical freestyle, HERDING, dock diving, retrieving/hunting, anything! AND YES!!!!....I've seen a Poodle doing Schutzhund.  They are brilliant dogs and IMO, anyone who doesn't like them obviously doesn't know the breed or has met bad owners that can't be bothered to train their dogs. And the saddest thing is, these dogs thrive on learning just as our Shepherds do. People see the fluffy coats and think they're foo-foo dogs but they're actually a working breed. (Standards at least) They were bred for water work/hunting and THAT is what the coat and funny cuts are for, to keep them warm in the water. 

I'd love to have a Poodle!! Any size would be fine with me, I just love the breed in general. Grooming isn't my problem though seeing as I -am- a groomer. Lol! I just can't have a 3rd dog of any breed right now.


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh, and forgot to mention, some poodles can be snobbish in their regard of other dogs - a few of the poodles I've been around don't care for other breeds all that much, but they will go crazy over another poodle. Weird, but I've seen it happen. I've heard some standards can be a bit dog aggressive, and of course some of the toys have little dog "brattitude." I try to keep my 2 socialized and non-reactive to dogs, especially since my boy Pepsi isn't too fond of other dogs, he gets overwhelmed and growly. (at first, then he settles and interacts nicely)

Just wanted to mention this as a factor because a person still needs to train and socialize a poodle consistenly and well, or they could end up with a dog reactive dog.

My 2 poodles also have a lot of prey drive, they will chase, catch and eat birds, squirrels, chipmunks, mice, etc. (yes, my poodles have successfully caught a few birds) So, that is something to keep in mind also.

They get along with my GSDs wonderfully, they all play together, eat together, and sleep together at times. 

I can't tell you, in all honesty, that a poodle would be a bad choice for a companion. They are unique and fun to own.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not a big fan but all the Standard Poodles I know of are great dogs. Yippy? Not the Standards at all. They're similar to some of the other sporting breeds in temperament. A number of the poodles I know are therapy dogs or service dogs.

As far as how they look, they remind me a bit of Dobermans in their physique. They don't HAVE to have weird hairstyles (although some of the hairstyles are pretty cool looking, like corded coats.)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a poddle will cord.



Jax's Mom said:


> I'm not a fan of their personalities... too mature for my liking. A dog that's well behaved for no good reason creeps me out
> I also don't like "having" to get a dog groomed. A GSD will look fine if you neglect them even for a few months but a poodle must be kept up or you'll look like a bad owner. This also gets really expensive. Our neighbors spend $120 every few weeks for a bath and haircuts. I can think of much better things to do with $120 for my dogs (that they actually care about!)


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I really like Poodles 



JKlatsky said:


> A Standard Poodle is a pretty good sized dog about the size of a smaller GSD.





DJEtzel said:


> if it's 15 pounds and 6 months, it is NOT a standard.
> 
> WHERE is she getting this dog?


 Actually he could certainly grow to be a small standard. Poodles are one breed with three varieties (Toy, Mini and Standard), meaning you can actually get standards and minis or minis and toys in the same litter. the varieties are defined as follows:

*"Size*
*The Standard Poodle* is over 15 inches at the highest point of the shoulders. Any Poodle which is 15 inches or less in height shall be disqualified from competition as a Standard Poodle. *The Miniature Poodle* is 15 inches or under at the highest point of the shoulders, with a minimum height in excess of 10 inches. Any Poodle which is over 15 inches or is 10 inches or less at the highest point of the shoulders shall be disqualified from competition as a Miniature Poodle.
*The Toy Poodle* is 10 inches or under at the highest point of the shoulders. Any Poodle which is more than 10 inches at the highest point of the shoulders shall be disqualified from competition as a Toy Poodle."

Many Standards are 20"+ (I've even seen them as tall as 26"+) but they only have to be over 15" to be considered a Standard. For a comparision, the Sheltie standard calls for the breed to be 13' - 16" tall and Beagles may be up to 15". 





JKlatsky said:


> The minature and toy varieties in my experience tend to be a good deal yappier and more high strung.


That often doesn't have as much to do with breed as it does training and socialization. Many owners have very low expectations of behavior for small dogs and do no real training at all. The size of the dogs also lends itself towards a tendency to be worried - you might be too, if you lived in a world of giants. With proper training and socialization, small dogs can be great companions too.

Check out these Poodles...

SAR Poodle:





MACH3 Poodle:





Poodle Hunt Training:


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Ok, I was nearly persuaded to overcome my prejudice. Then I clicked on the poodles of america link and no. I can't. That is a mad funny picture of a club I wouldnt want to belong to. 
So we've got the grooming and the barking. Not much else for negatives. When she asks what I think, I've nothing to say beyond they aren't my cup of tea. 
I did ask why she likes the idea. Because they're smart + look happy. And easy. After getting in way over her head with a big tuffy an easy poodle is a reaction to that experience. And there aren't many dogs on her local CL this week, which I think is a crappy reason to pick a dog. 
I will say to myself, " at least its not a (fill in the blank). After considering all the breeds I like even less, I will come to realize it could be worse. Way worse.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Actually, that poodles of america link might be my best card in the game.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Take a look at the poodles here Paris Poodles-premium breeder of healthy standard poodle puppies!! , especially pics of their two males. They look just like hunting dogs. Poodles (for me) aren't GSDs, but they can be really nice dogs. I once met a very bright engineer who had a standard poodle and told me some amazing stories about him. The dog was naturally protective, but so sensible that he was never a nuisance or a danger. He was a wonderful companion and sounded a lot ... like my own GSD--grave, quiet, and devoted. My prejudice against standard poodles vanished when I heard about this dog (but I still do not care for small poodles).

Isn't there a bit of standard poodle blood in GSDs (ones that were used to herd sheep)?

Maybe your sister would want to use one of the natural styles shown in the link, then, if you did walk her poodle, people would just think you were walking some kind of hunting dog.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I have had 3 small poodles (2 minis and a toy). They have great temperment and are less yappy than other dogs there size. Even my current mini (who is an over-bred "dumb blonde") has taught himself to give me a warning grunt rather than a bark when alerting on a possible intruder. If I say "It's OK" he does not bark. That is from the dumbest poodle I have had.

Don't think my dumb blonde comment is aimed at any humans. He has a light apricot coat so he is blonde.

They are very manipulative in the way they stay well behaved. Kind of a passive aggressive alpha. The toy I have will play with any dog if no people are around or looking but likes to pretent to be scared as soon as he sees someone looking at him. The problem with most poodles is that they tend to be treated as purse dogs. They can be real dogs if they are treated well. They still tend to be well-behaved but they do play a lot when someone initiates the play.

The only down side is they do need grooming. They look real good with a puppy cut. Puffy lumps of hair are just wrong on a poodle.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

If she likes the breed, the dog and is a good owner I'm not sure why she needs "talked out of" it?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am one of the people who do not like poodles purely based on aesthetic's. No other reason than I just don't find them attractive.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Standard poodles are very smart and I know a guy who breeds them and does agility with them. The only thing I don't like is the stupid hair cut, but that's optional anyway.

The Parti color ones are cool.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wilhoit said:


> Take a look at the poodles here Paris Poodles-premium breeder of healthy standard poodle puppies!! , especially pics of their two males. They look just like hunting dogs.


 
That breeder makes ME want a poodle!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

YUCK! 

Ugh, I hate poodles, they are so hidious! I dont like their fur, I dont like their freakishly long face, I dont like the way people cut their hair, I dont like their attitudes and I dont like the majority of snooty people that own them.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Love poodles! It is one of the breeds I mention when people are asking about breeds for a family dog (Standard poodles, not big on the little ones around kids). I would have one myself if it weren't for the grooming. We have a club member who has 2 and she doesn't have a fancy cut on them, just a neat clip so that isn't as laborious, but still more than what I have now. Here's a kind of amusing video. This is not a dog in our club, just a video someone sent me.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

ww.parispoodles.com/Welcome_To_Paris_Poodles.html

Those are some good looking poodles. The poodles I know are great workers and still clowns who love to entertain and interact with you. Hopefully, I live long enough to have to own one. I know my husband would vote "yes".

Love the cords!!

Google Image Result for http://www.cordedpoodle.net/images/296_joelex.jpg


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I would love a parti-color standard one day.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Parti Color Poodles


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I LOVE standard poodles! Particularly the black ones! We have some rockin' great agility standard poodles in my area. I prefer the short puppy cut rather than any of the puffy pom poms.... 





 


Doggydog said:


> My sister is looking at a poodle. Um. I hate them.
> She is asking for advice about what breed is good for her. I know it's her business.... but standard poodle!? shees. Help me.
> What are the reasons you don't like them?
> Besides the skin problems and the yippyness.
> Oh the goopy eyes. What else?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

The cording looks nice and is easier to care for, but still don't like the show clips. If I had a poodle, it definitely would not have a bubble head.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> The cording looks nice and is easier to care for, but still don't like the show clips. If I had a poodle, it definitely would not have a bubble head.


LOL, @ bubble head.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

What I find admirable and unique about poodles is that they seem to not have suffered an epidemic of temperament or orthopedic problems after having had the misfortune of being fashionable and getting mass produced in the 60s. Can't say that about GSDs, unfortunately. 

Ever heard of a 'Schafspudel'? German for sheep poodle, the herding poodles, part of the large group of shaggy working herders. 

I think many GSD owners react to the image of the dogs without knowing much about the dogs. The image of 'poodles' is foo foo, manicured, female. GSDs have a macho image, male. This is all in our heads, has nothing to do with the dog. 

A great way to find a dog is to foster for a rescue or the local shelter, and keep the one that just is it. Look at the individual dog and see whether its behavior, size, and activity level are a good match for the home, foster, and take it from there. In the end, it's about the individual, purebred or not. And that way, you save a life, too.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I wouldn't want to have to pay for professional grooming, but I have met some awesome standard poodles. It's sad that they have such a bad rap. Most standard people I know are just like german shepherd people. They aren't "foo foo" people at all. I am not a fan of the smaller ones, but that's likely a result of meeting so many with such a lack of training.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

My next dog will likely be a Standard Poodle. I've met several well bred, solid standards. These dogs are intelligent, creative, solid, even tempered dogs. My dogs are my companions first, but I also like to participate in obedience & rally competitionand would love to get busy with agility: standard poodles are perfect for all of these arenas. With responsible owners, most dogs (purebred or mixed breed) can be great. With irresponsible owners, the dog suffers greatly as does the reputation of whatever breed the poorly cared for dog happens to be. Hence the often negative response to GSDs. 
If this isn't going to be YOUR dog, my advice would be to say "It's not my breed of choice, so perhaps you should talk to responsible Standard Poodle owners / breeders to get the best information".


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> LaRen616 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont like their freakishly long face,
> ...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The German Shepherd and Standard Poodle thing is not so ironic. I find the crossover "like" in people a lot.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That was said tongue in cheek  I don't find it all that ironic personally.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't know many, but the ones I have seen are smart but hard to motivate.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't 'like' poodles, but I don't 'dislike' them. I'd never have one. I don't really like how they look, or their coat. They're smart, yes. That can't be denied. But I'm not one that hates entire breeds. I dislike individual dogs. I don't normally like Chihuahuas because most are nervous little dogs that run away when you try to pet them and shake and are just irritating, but my mom's friend has one that's awesome. I LOVE that dog. It just depends on the individual dog.

But quite frankly, if my sister was trying to dissuade me from getting a dog that I wanted, I'd be furious.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Cording the coat does not make it easy to take care of. Here's a forum discussion on the topic: 
corded coats- Dog Grooming 

We have a Bergamasco in the neighborhood. Poor dog developed a fungal infection of his skin and his coat was full of mold (!) b/c it didn't dry properly after a bath. He had to be shaved completely. 

Corded coats smell and pick up everything that the owner has to clean out. They are flea haven. Owners needs to constantly think about where the dog can go and where not so as to not get the coat dirty. If you keep them on heavy soils mud cakes into the coat. I guess dreadlocks in humans are a bit easier to keep as heads are far away from the ground (well, usually).

Doing a 'puppy' or 'pet' cut isn't that difficult to do at home if one isn't a perfectionist. I love it when poodles keep their whiskers - well, I love the faces of whiskered dogs in general. I just clip the chin beard in my terriers, especially in winter, to not get water in.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

the only comment i'll add is that he poodle on the homepage of "poodle club of america" does look absolutely ridiculous if you ask me lol


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> But quite frankly, if my sister was trying to dissuade me from getting a dog that I wanted, I'd be furious.


Seriously? What kind of relationship do you have with your sibs?! And thankfully my sis and I have a great relationship and we'd never be furious at each other. Especially over something silly like this.
Don't forget she has asked me to help her. She asked last time too, and she got the dog that I didn't like the looks of and who I thought had red flags. She wasn't "furious" at me for my comments then. Meanwhile, that dog was a total debacle and cost her thousands. 

I have no qualms about telling her I don't like them. Trust me, she can handle it. If she gets it because that's her choice I will not be "furious" with her either. 
At least it's not a doodle. :wild:


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

We had a wonderful poodle, Koko who died just last year at age 18. She was a great little dog-very smart. You must keep up with the coat...I groomed her myself and saved $$ money that way. A 15 pound poodle is a minature poodle-not a standard. They are classed by weight and height. Koko and my GSD were great freinds and despite the size difference, they were a great team! I am really happy to see so many poodle fans on this GDS website.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Rerun said:


> I wouldn't want to have to pay for professional grooming, but I have met some awesome standard poodles.


You don't have to, I know a lot of people who clip their Poodles themselves (usually keep them in a puppy or kennel clip or other more utilitarian cut.)
Yes the "bubble head" look is pretty common for most clips, but it's not like that is just a Poodle thing-- you see the "poofy" head hair in most breeds with that type of hair.



chicagojosh said:


> the only comment i'll add is that he poodle on the homepage of "poodle club of america" does look absolutely ridiculous if you ask me lol


That is a show clip, and most people would not keep them in that cut if they were not actively showing as it can be difficult to maintain and takes a lot of work to get in show shape. To show in conformation, adult Poodles are required to have one of two specific show clips (Continental or English Saddle) but that is obviously only for those actively showing.

Here are a few clips for pet or working poodles:











































































Personally I think they look better with a clip and a shaved face, this is what they look like when the face/body is left longer:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Here's the pup. He was born without a tail. They have done no training. He's lived mostly outdoors. 
Maybe he is a standard though because I had his stats wrong. He's 4 months and 25 lb.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't like them either.  
They are probably really good dogs, but it's probably the way they have been portrayed as accessories for rich people or babies for old people. I would never own a poodle!
I want a real dog, a dog I can throw a ball to, one that will slobber on my kitchen floor, one that I can cuddle up to, one thats appearance invokes a sense of presence and protection. Maybe most of this the Poodle can perform, but seriously I couldn't ever picture anyone being intimidated by the look of a Poodle. Don't get me wrong our GSD was never purchased to intimidate or protect anyone, but there is a commanding majestic presence about the shepherd when it enters a room. 
The Poodle (in my opinion) has a presence to- that of a very prissy dog.
Hope I didn't offend anyone.  each to their own.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I know someone who did SchH with their Standard


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

eeuuu...poodles

As a vet tech, I can tell you the minis bite like crazy. And yip-yap all the time.

BUT - the standard is a totally different animal (pun intended). I don't like the looks of them - to me, they look like a taller version of the little prissy, snappy things I've grown to dislike. However, the standards haven't been overbred. Easy to train, loving, intelligent. Virtually no medical problems. Little to no shedding. There was a time when a couple of police departments used them....altho, I gotta say, I'd rather see an officer with a GSD, than with a poodle...

But please tell her - NO nail polish please!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Shadow's mum said:


> I want a real dog, a dog I can throw a ball to, one that will slobber on my kitchen floor, one that I can cuddle up to, one thats appearance invokes a sense of presence and protection.Maybe most of this the Poodle can perform, but seriously I couldn't ever picture anyone being intimidated by the look of a Poodle. Don't get me wrong our GSD was never purchased to intimidate or protect anyone, but there is a commanding majestic presence about the shepherd when it enters a room.



Poodles are "real dogs"-- check out all the videos posted of poodles doing dog sports and Schutzhund. Poodles can do all those things. As far as not provoking fear or intimidation by their appearance, you could say that about probably 3/4 of the dog breeds that exist and personally I think that's a poor reason to not like a dog.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Just wanted to let you know, I don't care for them either! Just personal preference. The one your sister is looking at would NOT be a standard, though, the weight is not right. Toys run about that size and weight- if I remember correctly- and if she had trouble getting a good temperment on the first dog, I'd be very wary of a craiglist ad. Toy poodles can be mean, and they're very high energy. I had one as a small child and my neighbors daughter had one- hers was running around crazy and mine was mean- good luck!

I think standards are ok though, I've never heard anything bad about them, just the small versions. Also depends on training too. Plus I don't care for the grooming either- you have to be careful you don't cut the skin when getting the fur trimmed or you end up with a hard to trim dog...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If there was some way I could reincarnate the toy poodle we had, I would. Just one of the best dogs to own and live with ever.

While the problem can be poor breeding and one should be careful in choices, much of the behavior issues in small dogs come from the owners. There is a propensity to spoil and not treat them like a dog. If they are raised and trained in the right manner, the results can be great.

Great poodle pics, Chicago!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Chicagocanine said:


>


 I really like this - looks very terrierish! 



Olivers mama said:


> eeuuu...poodles
> 
> As a vet tech, I can tell you the minis bite like crazy. And yip-yap all the time.


 We have a really bad toy/mini breeder who brings her dogs in, disgustingly matted and obviously not handled much. Not one of those dogs has ever growled, snapped, nipped or bitten during grooming. I feel bad for them because they are such nice dogs and don't have very good lives. 

You can't really judge a breed by how they act at the vet or groomer anyway. No one would want want GSDs if behavior at at the vet or groomer is a measure of how good the dog is 

Judging a breed by how poorly bred, untrained pet dogs act in an extremely stressful situation is just silly. 



wildwolf60 said:


> Just wanted to let you know, I don't care for them either! Just personal preference. The one your sister is looking at would NOT be a standard, though, the weight is not right.


 15 - 25lbs for a 4 month old puppy is way too big to be a toy or even a mini.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I love, love poodles.. a well-bred poodle is just an amazing, versatile dog. In many ways they have a reputation as bad as a pit bull because people have gotten them as foofie dogs, when they are real working animals.. now they're being bred for show and looks and everyone sees them as these dainty, fragile purse dogs. They herd, hunt, guard, retrieve and are a treat to train.. I would LOVE to own a giant/standard poodle. 

As for them being yippy or talkative.. Uh, have any of you guys ever lived with a GSD?! 

The only downside to them that I can think of for some is the grooming. I love to do it but a lot of people don't..


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I like standard poodles. There is someone on this board who have two beautiful STD poodles and a GSD.

My training instructor has a STD poodle and a GSD.

A STD poodle was on my list but my husband had a bad experience with a mini poodle when he was young and would not open up to one.

There are several STD poodles in my neighborhood. One is known as the dog from he**, he is both people and dog aggressive and the other one is dog aggressive. Another one went after Dakota when she was a puppy, both on leash and passing on the sidewalk. Don't know is these are exceptions.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

An interesting twist, sis is now also looking at a 6 month old solid black GSD! (unrelated to my sentiments, which I hadn't shared yet)
Maybe I should persuade her to take the poodle after all. So I won't be jealous! Haha.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Poodles and GSDs are my all time favorite breeds!
Of course I have them too.

My Sirius is a 10-yrs-old Toy poodle, he had a companion, but I lost her last year when she was 14. Still miss her terribly, she was my baby 

Well, what can I say about Poodles? They're awfully smart, I swear they understand what you tell them. I know of some that are very noisy but mine must have been flawed, haha. They do bark but when you tell them to they stop and sit and look at you waiting for more instructions (and they had no training).

They are so clean, they don't shed (which is a great thing if you have them inside and sleeping in your bed), they're very sweet and when I feel sad it's like they know it and sit next to you or try to be funny (mine stands up and shows his front teeth as is he were smiling).

I really don't like some fancy Poodle haircuts, so mine always had the most simple one, the puppy haircut.

Ah, one of the not so good things is that Poodles get very nervous/anxious around kids and start jumping on them.

*EDIT (copy/pasting this from another post of mine where I got asked about how GSDs and Poodles get along)*


> aaah well, I've always said my poodle (Sirius - 10 yrs-old) has a doberman complex. He does think he's a giant fierce dog and he's about 20 pounds. And fluffy, hehe.
> He's the only one living inside the house and sleeping in my room. The GSDs are in the backyard, but he LOOOVES playing with my 2 females (Negra - 3 yrs old, and Lulu- 13 months-old). Then again he's some sort of canine womanizer, and flirts with any female in sight, human or canine (I kid you not).
> The girls also see him and immediately run to him and give him kisses and all, hehe. Very cute, and the big girl is very protective of him too.
> 
> ...




Sirius volunteered for babysitting my GSD puppy when she was separated from her mom, and he did a great job! They're still very attached to each other and love playing together.
Here he is with Lulu, my GSD puppy when she was about one month old.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

AgileGSD said:


> If she likes the breed, the dog and is a good owner I'm not sure why she needs "talked out of" it?



I agree.

My issue is *why* is it so important for you to talk her out of a dog she wants based on *your* feelings. I'm sure there are plenty of people who would like to do that to those who have GSDs. Control issues much? Its going to be *her* dog, not *yours*. Seems you only want to present the negatives so you get *your* way, not so she will be able to make an informed choice.

Let her pick her own dog


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I would never try to talk anyone out of a poodle, unless they just shouldn't have a dog at all. After this thread, I am wanting one again myself!!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Doggydog said:


> An interesting twist, sis is now also looking at a 6 month old solid black GSD! (unrelated to my sentiments, which I hadn't shared yet)
> Maybe I should persuade her to take the poodle after all. So I won't be jealous! Haha.


 To be honest, she'd probably be better with the Poodle, unless she really enjoys GSDs and is willing to put in a lot of training. IMO Poodles are a much "easier" breed in general. Of course, there are exceptions to any rule and she should be careful regardless of the dog/breed she picks.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

AgileGSD said:


> I know someone who did SchH with their Standard


How did that work out?

The Paris Poodles makes me want one even more now. I love the way they keep their hair cut too.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We also had someone in our club who did SchH with a standard white poodle, named Jacques (really). Anyway, the dog was coming along very well and was ready to start trialing and broke 2 front canines (NOT during bitework). I think she ended up getting the B, but never went for the 1. If anyone cares, he broke the canines doing regular AKC obedience, IIRC he was going over a jump with a dumbbell in his mouth and did some flukey thing and mis-stepped and hit the jump with his chin and broke the teeth. Or was carrying the metal dumbbell and fell on his face. 
Regardless, it was such a bummer, he was the coolest dog to watch, and a clown to boot.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> YUCK!
> 
> Ugh, I hate poodles, they are so hidious! I dont like their fur, I dont like their freakishly long face, I dont like the way people cut their hair, I dont like their attitudes and I dont like the majority of snooty people that own them.


Wow! Guess I'm snooty as I own a poodle which I've had since she was 8 weeks old. She is 10 1/2. She goes to the groomer about every 8 weeks and my bill for a bath and trim comes to $40. That 20.00 a month isn't bad as I don't have to pull the vac. out everyday for her like I do her larger brothers and their masses of undercoat. She has never had one of those fancy show coats and for years I did all the bathing and trimming myself. Now she goes to the groomer which is a lot easier for me. She gets a simple basic one length cut much like shown on the one web site where several posters mentioned they like the looks.

Not a fussy eater as I don't remember her ever turning anything down. True she is the first to alert when someone comes to the house but that is the only time that she barks. I've taken her off around strangers and dogs and she has never shown any sign of dog aggression. Never has she ever tried to bite anyone. For that matter I've never heard a sound out of her while off and about. The vet, techs, or groomer have no problem working with her. She walks very well on a leash, and knows sit, down, stay, and will chase and bring back a toy as long as you are willing to throw it. When you have enough she accepts "enough" and trots off with her toy to play with it herself. When she sees someone in the house with something to eat she will come up and look up with her big brown eyes but a simple "no" and she leaves you and your food alone. 

I know several people that have poodles which make lovely Service Dogs for them. 

Oh I thought of my biggest peeve with her. When I clip her front nails she keeps trying to lick me on the face. 

All told, my favorite breed is still the GSD even though our poodle is the easiest to care for.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Ruthie said:


> How did that work out?


 The dog really enjoyed it but the people were never serious enough to train to a titling level, so I can't say exactly how well he would have done.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Doggydog said:


> Seriously? What kind of relationship do you have with your sibs?! And thankfully my sis and I have a great relationship and we'd never be furious at each other. Especially over something silly like this.
> Don't forget she has asked me to help her. She asked last time too, and she got the dog that I didn't like the looks of and who I thought had red flags. She wasn't "furious" at me for my comments then. Meanwhile, that dog was a total debacle and cost her thousands.
> 
> I have no qualms about telling her I don't like them. Trust me, she can handle it. If she gets it because that's her choice I will not be "furious" with her either.
> At least it's not a doodle. :wild:


Correction. If she was trying to dissuade me from getting a specific breed because SHE didn't like it, THEN I would be furious. For instance. Say she likes little dogs. I want a GSD. She tries to dissuade me from GSDs saying they're vicious. #1 dangerous dog. Blah, blah, blah - because SHE didn't like the breed. THAT would be what makes me mad. It's one thing to say that you don't like a specific breed, everyone has their own opinions. But to try and do what you can so your sister doesn't get a certain breed she wants is just a bit messed up to be because you don't like it.

But if I wanted a SPECIFIC GSD that was a potential HD risk from a BYB and the puppies might have something wrong with them, etc., then no. I wouldn't be mad.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I love poodles! I have been a professional pet groomer for close to 20 years...I have worked with a lot of poodles of every size. Sometimes as many as six in a day, like this last Wed, phew! I can honestly say that I like and even love probably 90% of the poodles I work with. I can't give a figure even close to that for any other pure bred, including GSD's! The most trouble that I have comes hand and hand with the Miniature Poodle, not the Standards and not the Toys.

I don't own a poodle, but wouldn't mind owning one someday. I like the poodle trims, everything from the fanciest Continental Clip to the basic Puppy Cut. I just don't have the energy to keep my dog in well groomed clip after grooming all day!

If I had to sum up a poodle in one word it would be "Civilized". They can be such gentlemen and ladies. It might sound weird, but it's true, sometimes it seems that poodles are born "trained". They are so easy, so civilized, that they are a good match for anyone who doesn't have the strength or will power to handle a GSD.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I had a mini poodle, she was very smart. Yesturday a year ago we had to put her down. 

One of her last days here, I think she was 12?, she had kidney failure


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Chicagocanine said:


> You don't have to, I know a lot of people who clip their Poodles themselves (usually keep them in a puppy or kennel clip or other more utilitarian cut.)


I stand by my original statement.  You haven't seen me with a pair of clippers.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm a diehard GSD and large dog person.... never did like poodles or any of those other little 'yappy' prissy dogs... until I started fostering a few for an all breed rescue the past couple of years. Now that I understand them a bit more I think they are rather endearing,even the chihauhuas. Also had a standard poodle recently that I absolutley adored!! I've always liked the standards and they make great obedience dogs...I would have LOVED to have kept this one along with my GSDs... she was so smart...

Just getting to know poodles and other small breed a little bit more has given me a different view of them. Granted, I hate the hair cuts they get and people treating them like they are precious little angels when they're getting ready to take your foot off... I think a lot is the way people raise them and they don't disipline their sometimes obnoxious behavior !


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never been partial to the smaller poodles (I'm not partial to small dogs in general) but have always liked the standard poodles ... IMHO they're "real dogs"! 

In fact in addition to all versitle traits people have already menioned, I've read that some places in Europe have used the standard poodle in police work!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

arycrest said:


> In fact in addition to all versitle traits people have already menioned, *I've read that some places in Europe have used the standard poodle in police work!*


One of the first breeds used in Imperial Germany, for military dogs (before the GSD's) were Poodles!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

arycrest said:


> I've never been partial to the smaller poodles (I'm not partial to small dogs in general) but have always liked the standard poodles ... IMHO they're "real dogs"!
> 
> In fact in addition to all versitle traits people have already menioned, I've read that some places in Europe have used the standard poodle in police work!


Did the police work include patrol, or just tracking, or?

I have to confess that after looking at the Paris Poodle website, I've also been thinking that the GSD I'm planning to get in a year or so might really enjoy a great Standard Poodle a few more years down the line (Ahem .. I would, too!). They are "real dogs" to me, as well, not at all frou-frou, i.e., I could teach the right poodle to herd and possibly even schutzhund and they'd just be a joy to have as a companion.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

There are certainly some stone sober lack of humor people on board who can't recognize facetious banter to save their lives. Np.

I do appreciate the comments and the poodle education. All the raves almost make me want one! If only they didn't look like poof balls on sticks. I still don't care for their look. My aesthetic taste and I make no apology about it. It just is. That's why I don't like poodles and doodles. I simply wanted to know other potential valid reasons so many people dislike them since I remembered the past thread where a surprising amount of people listed them as breeds they dislike. I wondered why. But the poodle haters haven't showed up in any significant force on this thread. 
My folks have a shitzu, which I dislike much more than poodles by a long shot. Not my business, I'm glad they have him. My brother has labs, I am not a fan of labs. Not my business and he loves them. I know neither my parents or my brother would choose my dogs. Good thing there's a dog for every different sensibility. If sis falls for the poodle I _probably_ will live. It's not the end of the world. Only because she's asked for my help will I try to help her find a dog that I think is a good fit based on what she explained she'd like in a dog. A poodle may indeed fit a lot of her criteria. Would the burglars be deterred by a slender fuzz ball? Maybe. But I wouldn't count on it. I prefer she have a sturdier tougher dog than a frufru. If people saw her walk a Rotti for instance, they may decide to break the windows someplace else instead. Anyway, no dog or no breed is perfect. I am a total GSD enthusiast, yet I can make quite a laundry list of reasons why they are not suitable for everyone. 
I am a believer in something spiritual and mysterious that can happen when you open your life to a dog. I trust that the dog she "connects" with will be the dog that's meant for her. If that's the poodle off cl, it's actually quite alright. I'm happy if she's happy. It is going to be her companion for many years and I honestly hope she will spend her prime with a wonderful dog of her choice. 

If we were clothes shopping and sis asked what I thought of the pants. I would tell her they make her butt look big and she shouldn't get them. This is solicited input. Maybe she likes her butt to look big and gets the pants anyway. Then I no longer care what I think of the pants. She knows what I think and still likes them anyway. No big deal.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually I think Poodles and GSDs have a lot in common... Both are very intelligent; both are very versatile and can do many different jobs including protection, herding, service work, agility, obedience; both are German breeds. 
Poodles may have a bit of an advantage in the hunting/retrieving work though, and are better at disguises-- they can be trimmed to look like furballs or shaggy dogs, like topiaries, mimic other breeds' haircuts, or even be made to look like other species or inanimate objects(in the "creative grooming" competitions.) 

Here are a few interesting pics of poodles mimicking other breeds:

A Poodle disguised as an Airedale:
Tripoli as an Airdale | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


a "Poodlington" (Poodle trimmed like a Bedlington Terrier)











A Poodle mimicking a Bichon:










Terrier trim:











A poodle with a "pony cut" like a Chinese Crested:










Corded poodle, reminiscent of a Puli:


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Those were fun pics to look at. I esp. like the Poodlington.
Interesting trim work.

Sis is off the poodle, on her own volition. She's looking at 5 dogs all through a local rescue. All mix breed which is what she's leaning towards now. I like them all. They all seem like great dogs. Now I anxiously wait out her decision based upon meeting them.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Doggydog - you are PRECIOUS! I love your writing style, your honesty & your bantor. If others don't that's their loss.

BTW - I agree with your rendition of that popular breed - & that's mostly because of the ones I ran into as a vet tech that bit. It's also my opinion & I think it's still legal to have and voice one's opinions. I loved your analogy of which house a robber would ignore - the one guarded by a Rottie? Or the pooperdoodle? Love it!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Count me in as poodle lover. I grew up with the minatures and my sister has three standards, Chocolate, Apricot and Parti. Our minis would run and play and chase livestock with the best of 'em on our farm. I think it depends on how they are raised 

I don't know what my sister's standards would do if a robber actually entered the house, but they have a serious bark! When I come up to my sister's door or walk around behind the house they are not shy about using their voice, like my male GSD does! 

Here's a link for a field poodle breeder for those interested in the retreiving heritage of this breed:

Louter Creek Red Hunting Poodles


----------



## Cherry314 (Jul 21, 2010)

Friends of ours have a standard poodle. She is wonderful. She is the only dog my granddaughter will freely walk up to and pet and hug (won't even do that with our GSD). Only down side might be the cost of grooming.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

It seems the only negative for poodles is you don't like the way they look. LOL!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

These seem to be "Sheep Poodles" (my German is almost nonexistent). The one at the beginning and the two black ones at the end sure look like tough, competent working dogs. The fur is a little less wooly, but still a lot of it. I like the cut (or lack thereof!), on these dogs.
http://www.schafpudel.net/Schafpudel_1.pdf
Also liked the terrier cut Chicagocanine showed us. The Lauter poodles look like really good working companion dogs.

Doggydog, I know you don't really care for poodles, but you certainly are giving us a grand time exploring poodles and sharing what we know. I hope you didn't mind too much us going on and on about poodles, and I hope your sister just finds a really good dog that you all think is just great!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Shadow's mum said:


> I'm sorry I don't like them either.
> They are probably really good dogs, but it's probably the way they have been portrayed as accessories for rich people or babies for old people. I would never own a poodle!
> I want a real dog, a dog I can throw a ball to, one that will slobber on my kitchen floor, one that I can cuddle up to, one thats appearance invokes a sense of presence and protection. Maybe most of this the Poodle can perform, but seriously I couldn't ever picture anyone being intimidated by the look of a Poodle. Don't get me wrong our GSD was never purchased to intimidate or protect anyone, but there is a commanding majestic presence about the shepherd when it enters a room.
> The Poodle (in my opinion) has a presence to- that of a very prissy dog.
> Hope I didn't offend anyone.  each to their own.


 
When I was a kid my Mom bought a Miniature Poodle for herself but much to her dismay, he preferred me and my wild tom-boy lifestyle to her pampering, he and I were inseperable for 17 years, that dog had more guts, more brains and so much charachter, he would not be seperated from me, if I went somewhere he could not go he had to be locked in the house, and every opportunity he had would be on a mad dash to find me. I once was chased by the neighborhood bully and knocked down to the ground, Touche, that little mini poodle attacked him and drew blood on his back, that jerk never touched me again, I was so devastated by his death I actually got sick, I've never been able to get another poodle since, such was my love for him.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> When I was a kid my Mom bought a Miniature Poodle for herself but much to her dismay, he preferred me and my wild tom-boy lifestyle to her pampering, he and I were inseperable for 17 years, that dog had more guts, more brains and so much charachter, he would not be seperated from me, if I went somewhere he could not go he had to be locked in the house, and every opportunity he had would be on a mad dash to find me. I once was chased by the neighborhood bully and knocked down to the ground, Touche, that little mini poodle attacked him and drew blood on his back, that jerk never touched me again, I was so devastated by his death I actually got sick, I've never been able to get another poodle since, such was my love for him.


Your story made me cry..he sounds like he was a wonderful little dog.


----------



## Shepherds&poodles (5 mo ago)

This is an old post but couldn't help bump it in the event someone else is interested in a Standard Poodle.

I grew up with German Shepherds on a farm in Poland. That said..my first dog as an adult is a Standard Poodle(cant deal with shedding) from a reputable breeder(this matters) and he is a GREAT dog. My husband brought in a German Shepperd so we have two doggos.Standard poodles are super dynamic and are great all around dogs. People mention their smarts but they don't mention how flexible and dynamic they are.

In terms of looks..someone posted above how they hate their long faces but the face only appears long if you shave it. If you don't shave it.. the face looks round and like any other doodle out there. My dog constantly gets mistaken for a golden doodle when he is out and it irks me as he is so much better..both in terms of conformation and temperment. Poodles also come in so many colors and patterns(phantom..brindle..parti etc).

Here is my boy before his haircut







8


----------



## Shepherds&poodles (5 mo ago)

And here he is after his haircut. I don't like the shaved face on poodles either..altho shaved faces on Silver Standard Poodles are stunning. I keep hair on my boys face..just enough but not so much it traps food..not going for the doodle messy mop looks.


----------



## Shepherds&poodles (5 mo ago)

So..they don't have to have the long snout look. It's funny because that's exactly why people go for doodles..yet if you shave a doodles face he will look exactly like the appearance of the poodle haircut they hate.

My boy constantly gets stopped on the street lol
I'll show more pics of Standard Poodles without shaved faces but also not overgrown like a messy mop.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I was never much of a fan of poodles, until my mom asked me to pick one out for her. I picked a real winner - he was a wonderful companion to her in her final years. He then became her brother-in-law's dog, and the two were inseparable. Every time he took him to the nursing home to visit his wife, he could barely get in the door before all the residents were crowding around, wanting to pet him!

Now that he's passed away, his grand-daughter has him. He is out in the mountains of B.C., following them as they cross-country ski and do really strenuous hikes in the mountains. His owners have a special harness for him so they can lift him over really steep sections of the trail. Not that it's necessary very often - they say he's very agile, even though he's no longer young.

Last winter, he alerted them to a bear raiding their chicken coop. Their other dog, an larger mixed breed didn't sound the alarm, but he did. It took several blasts of bear spray to get the bear to go away.

Here he is, rocking his latest clip (dinosaur!) 🤣


----------



## Shepherds&poodles (5 mo ago)




----------



## Shepherds&poodles (5 mo ago)

So people don't think I am spamming poodles. I am a lover of German Shepperds and we have one on our property that lives in his own dog house. I cannot do hair in the home.

Here are more poodles in various cuts and patterns.


----------



## Shepherds&poodles (5 mo ago)

You can cut them however you like..I've even seen a poodle in a bedlington terrior clip and he was constantly mistaken for one. People shave their face because it's just more sanitary but it isn't a necessary. In the Era of the doodle craze where people are being sold the idea of a hypoallergenic dog that looks like a teddy Bear..while ending up with a hyperactive mutt(nothing wrong with that)with a mixed non hypoallergenic coat..people completely forget poodles can literally look like the teddy bear they are seeking.

My boy literally emulates my German shepperd..that's how dynamic this breed is.


----------



## Shepherds&poodles (5 mo ago)

One of my fav patterns...Phantom...comes in multiple colors


----------



## Shepherds&poodles (5 mo ago)

A Standard Poodle from a reputable breeder(health and temperment tested bloodlines) is one of the best dogs you can own. They can learn anything and everything and they are extremely biddable. My Poodle notices things faster than the shepperds and alerts the family and the shepperd. The Shepperd is naturally more intimidating looking but the Standard has a mean bark. He's definitely an alert barker but is quick to switch from alert barking to welcoming a friendly face. He LOVES people which is great as he is not a liability and he's very confident(temperament tested) and has the sense to make the correct decisions. This breed is more more human than dog and has an uncanny intuition. They also have a sense of humor which is nice. I would say Standard Poodles...German(Dutch and Malinois) Shepperds and the Doberman are prob some of the top breeds to own.


----------

